# Free flying in desert video



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well, I took some video of the day. Not really anything intresting to see. Just took him to a open desert area a short drive from my house. He flys once in awhile but never very long and then lands back on or near me. Now he sometimes jumps to the ground while I'm out and pecks at grit. If I just keep going he comes. So I took some clips of me calling him as that's all that I could do. Last clip was at my parents.

Like I said boring but people seem interested. I take him out if he flys he flys if he doesn't we just walk around or I put him on the ground and have him fly to me.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so cool!!!!

Reti


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thank you. He is very bonded and I work with him quite often.


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Great video! loved watching it!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, he's stunning. He looks so beautiful in flight too with those lovely white primaries against the black.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thank you. He is indeed very striking. I choose him for that. He is a new York flying flight and being solid black with white flights for the means of being very striking was the inspiration and goal of the breed. I had been waiting to breed myself a nice tippler but I love the flying flights and this one was given to me at about a week old and I decided he would be great. I might satisfied with the video and will hopefully get a new one out soon.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info on his breed. He's so lovely I love how he lands on you too.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

New video, same place. New videos will come in the future when more intresting places or things are going on.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol, he's beautiful He looks so happy to be playing with you in the desert, what a lovely bird.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

That was my brother who did that video. We realize now that we need to mention who is doing what on the youtube account. He is AZCorbin here on pigeon talk. Anyways, to address the question, we are not changing out our traps. We are taking all of that down hopefully and only keeping two double kit boxes done very nicely. I feel the kit box method of keeping birds is healthier for than big lofts. I will hopefully soon be done breeding. May keep the 4x8 for awhile longer to finish breeding some things. Im breed towards different colors at times and most is done. Anyway, on the kit boxes there will be bob traps. Bobs are a better system i think. Not having tried it myself though. It wouldnt make sense to have a drop trap on a kit box. Thats the standard one you would see on most racer lofts. Thanks for liking, thats everything we got going on bird wise except my tame pet , sampson, which is off next to my back door.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Kit boxes are a type of pigeon housing. That quality is depended apon the person making it. You can do a google search for kit box pigeon or kit box rollers and that will pull up some stuff. There really isnt any good ones ive seen. My brother and i have visualized and worked out a well designed one but its not on paper. Will have them soon though, im hoping.

Loft designs really depend on what your doing and to what scale. For me kit boxes are good because i let my birds out almost everyday all year long. I do not have the raptor problems many other may have for whatever reason. Im slowing down and adventually bring breeding to a stop and just keep the birds ive bred that fit what i want. I keep flying breeds, i do not show them, i do not compete with them, i only keep them for myself. Samson is just the fun personal bird. A good loft design out here needs good air flow. Beyond that there are acouple different styles.

My lofts are really bad, they were a means to an end. The flying loft with the birds that go out i got for free, along with the last one i got for free. I had to do some fixes and put a floor in the flying but it was just to get bird housing. What im trying to say is it is nothing i am proud of. I bought the shed and a fancier gave me the pallet floor he had laying around. 

Tell me what you are intrested in doing. Sampson does not fly with the other birds, I working on sensatizing other hand tame birds to be wild enough to fly with my others right now. I took samson at about 7 days from a fellow fancier that lives by me. He came with 2 other birds. I got him on seeds at about 15 days old. Then about a week later i moved him outside my back door and he stayed alone for a short time. Then my brother put his other tame birds in a cage about 5 feet from them. That lasted for about a month, so of the birds moved out while others moved in. They were in the small cage you saw in the video that only had 3 pigeons. I moved it there and now he is by himself atleast around the back door. He only likes one of my pigeons and i keep him away from that one. I can walk into my lofts with him and whatnot but he not part of that flock and he doesnt respond to there flying. He doesnt do laps like those birds. He might fly up and then just pop down. Other than that its just flying from point A to point B. When he gets spooked which happend today when i went to someones house he flew around for about a minute and then landed on the ground acouple feet from me and i picked him up and was fine from there. Ill take a video of his house later today.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

thats good. Samson is fun but he has his problems too. Being my faults of course. Dealing with him can be emotional at times to be honest. A friend met him today when i went to give him birds and he played into samsons protection of me and i let it carry on not wanting to say anything since he (the friend) was enjoying it so much. It got him very fighty today and it a real pain to have your bird turn at you at times. It may just be "driving" at times which is when the cock bites the hen repeatly until she goes to the nest. Quite common as i watch my breeders a lot interact but when your the one being driven its not fun at all. Hopefully he calms down tomorrow and he did today at times but he acts up also. Its a real pain and a real unenjoyable experience.To be honest i dont know if im going to keep this going on or not. I give it a lot of thought. I try to put the bad times behind and focus on ways to improve things. Just trying to say the videos are showing the fun stuff but not everything. He can put a real toll on.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yes there are many people who just enjoy them. There are many on this board in the performance forum. What kind of pigeons are you intrested in getting and how many is a couple? If your flying i would get 7 birds atleast. Not all breeds will fly for you. I dont know what your looking for but if you like tipplers, flights, or basrawi's i should have some for sale soon enough for cheap. Also i saw your youtube account, are you in the valley? Your welcome to come on up and check out my birds or what not. I live close to cave creek. 

As for what to do with your birds, well it depends on the type of birds you have. Watching the birds do circles is what i like, that and the colors. That and the basrawis for there unique tumbling. Other than that i did home 7 of my birds out about 3 miles north, south, east and west before i stopped. Im going to probably pick that back up later on when the flock is stable. Just around my area nothing to far probably 10ish miles. The tippler are one of the few breeds that people may home outside of homers. Other breeds can do intresting stuff in the sky like dive down to the loft really quick and things like that. All depends what you like and what you know is out there. Then i have samson for the tameness as i do like that. Im very happy with the breeds i have and they serve different purposes. I have had other breeds in the past. If your intrested in something other than what i have let me know as i know people with many different breeds in the valley.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well things can happen. A hawk could hit a bird or a sickness may break out.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Amazing*

What a beautiful bird! You two must be bonded quite well! I really enjoyed the video!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thank you. very bonded. He rides with me on my back on my mountin bike now around where i live going down the streets.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Neat, Sampson is a New York Flying Flight; Flying flight or just mearly flight for short. A black pigeon with white flights in not exclusive to the breed but all Flying Flights have White Flights (wing tips) and supposed to have Clear/red beaks. The breed is not common out here.


----------

